
This Guy's Marketing Stunt Was So On-Brand That We're Actually Writing About It - venturefizz
http://www.fastcompany.com/3055118/most-creative-people/this-guys-marketing-stunt-was-so-on-brand-that-were-actually-writing-ab
======
sixQuarks
So the guy copies a stunt already done by a competitor. How is this original
in any way?

